# Indoor Planting Box for Hedgie Play Area



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im not sure if this is the right section but I have been thinking of something for a long time that I believe may work but wanted to get a few opinions first. 

Has anyone successfully grew an indoor garden/grass area for their hedgehog? I wondered if it was possible because I know there are dangers to look out for if you take a hedgie outside; insects, animals, pesticides ect. I was thinking of getting a large shallow square bin and growing indoor grass and plants. This would be for playtime and not attached to the cage at all. When it gets warm enough I think my hedgehog would really love exploring outside but wondered if growing a small indoor garden would be a safe alternative since there would be more factors controlled than outside.

Please give me opinions on if this is worth trying or anything good or bad on this idea


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought about doing this a while back and the only problem I really had was bugs- I hate planting things indoors because they always hatch little nasty things into the house. :x LOL

If you use sterile potting soil, that shouldn't happen though, so you should be good. Many people let their hedgies in grass and plants outdoors, so something planted indoors should be no worse.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ty Lg  I'll post pictures if I can get everything to grow, this will be the challenge lol


----------

